# valoir (la peine) de + infinitif / valoir + nom



## annie21

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir quelle construction suivante est correcte?
Ce paysage vaut d'être visité(une fois).
Ce paysage vaut d'être vu(une fois).
Ce paysage vaut la peine d'être visité.
Ce paysage vaut le déplacement/une visite.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## dgsavoie

"Visiter un paysage" pose problème, mais en remplaçant "paysage" par "bâtiment" par exemple, toutes les constructions sont correctes.
Pour la dernière, on dirait soit "ce bâtiment vaut le déplacement" ou "ce bâtiment mérite une visite".


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> Ce paysage vaut d'être visité (une fois).
> Ce paysage vaut d'être vu (une fois).
> Ce paysage vaut la peine d'être visité.
> Ce paysage vaut le déplacement/une visite.


D'après moi, "valoir" ne peut pas être suivi d'un infinitif, seulement d'un nom.

Edit


dgsavoie said:


> "Visiter un paysage" pose problème, mais en remplaçant "paysage" par "bâtiment" par exemple,


Il vaudrait peut-être mieux dire:
Cette région vaut/ mérite une visite pour son paysage magnifique.


----------



## dgsavoie

Grammaticalement, la forme valoir de + infinitif à la place ce "valoir la peine de + inf" est bonne et usitée depuis longtemps. On la trouve dans des livres de syntaxe.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Je pourrais confirmer si la structure valoir la peine de + inf est couramment utilisé ou n'est utilisé que dans la grammaire et donc est considéré comme faux?


----------



## dgsavoie

"Valoir la peine de" est effectivement couramment utilisé.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! J'ai mal tapé. J'ai voulu dire: valoir de + inf.


----------



## dgsavoie

c'est moins utilisé. On entend plutôt soit "valoir la peine de" soit "mériter de"


----------



## JClaudeK

dgsavoie said:


> la forme valoir de + infinitif à la place ce "valoir la peine de + inf" est bonne et usitée depuis longtemps. On la trouve dans des livres de syntaxe.


J'ai cherché en vain une preuve de l’existence  de "valoir de + infinitif". En aurais-tu une à fournir ? Je ne demande qu'à m'instruire. 


En revanche, j'ai trouvé


> *Il vaudrait mieux* *(*de*)** + infinitif
> Le tour impersonnel *il vaut mieux* (ou *mieux vaut*), qui signifie «il est préférable», «est suivi de l'infinitif ou de la conjonction *que* et du subjonctif»
> Il vaudrait mieux de + infinitif - Choux de Siam
> *** une seule citation avec "de", le reste sans "de".
> _Peut-être *vaudrait-il* toutefois *mieux de le dire* clairement et *d'adopter* une résolution unanime de l'Assemblée nationale, comme le suggèrent certains constitutionnalistes._ (Bernard Descôteaux.)
> Mais celle-ci est contestée:
> _La phrase à l'étude aurait dû par conséquent se lire comme suit :_
> _Peut-être vaudrait-il toutefois mieux  le dire clairement et  adopter une résolution unanime de l'Assemblée nationale, comme le suggèrent certains constitutionnalistes._





> Le verbe _valoir_ employé impersonnellement figure dans l’expression _il vaut mieux_, qui signifie « il est préférable » et qui introduit un infinitif ou la conjonction _que_ suivie d’un verbe au subjonctif.
> Il vaut mieux avoir des remords que des regrets.
> Banque de dépannage linguistique - Falloir et valoir



Mais "mieux valoir + infinitif" n'est pas ce que demande à savoir annie21.


----------



## dgsavoie

en cherchant rapidement, il y a celui-ci utilise cette tournure par exemple.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je n'ai rien trouvé à propos de _"valoir de + infinitif" _dans ton lien.


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> Ce .....  vaut d'être visité (une fois).
> Ce ...... vaut d'être vu (une fois).


Si tu remplaces "vaut" par "mérite", tes phrases sont justes. 
=> Ce .....   mérite d'être visité / vu (une fois).


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Mais vous avez dit:visiter le paysage pose un problème. Si l'on ne change que le verbe valoir, ce problème existe encore ou disparaît?Et Est-ce que selon vous, la phrase Cette région vaut/ mérite une visite pour son paysage magnifique est beaucoup meilleure que les autres? Si oui, j'aimerais bien l'utiliser.


----------



## dgsavoie

JClaudeK said:


> Je n'ai rien trouvé à propos de _"valoir de + infinitif" _dans ton lien.


il est utilisé dans le corps de l'article, vers la fin de la page 14 "valoir d'être conté". Sinon une simple recherche google de "vaut d'être" ou "valent d'être" donnent de nombreux exemples d'utilisation.


annie21 said:


> Merci beaucoup! Mais vous avez dit:visiter le paysage pose un problème. Si l'on ne change que le verbe valoir, ce problème existe encore ou disparaît?Et Est-ce que selon vous, la phrase Cette région vaut/ mérite une visite pour son paysage magnifique est beaucoup meilleure que les autres? Si oui, j'aimerais bien l'utiliser.



Visiter un paysage me pose problème du fait qu'un paysage ne se visite pas. Il mérite/vaut/vaut le coup/vaut bien/vaut la peine d'être admiré par contre.
"Cette région mérite une visite pour son paysage magnifique" est très bien.


----------



## JClaudeK

annie21 said:


> Est-ce que selon vous, la phrase Cette région vaut/ mérite une visite pour son paysage magnifique est beaucoup meilleure que les autres? Si oui, j'aimerais bien l'utiliser.


"Cette région vaut/ mérite une visite/ le détour pour son paysage magnifique." a le 'mérite' d'être grammaticalement correct.
Bien sûr,  vous pouvez l'utiliser.


----------



## JClaudeK

dgsavoie said:


> "vaut d'être" ou "valent d'être" donnent de nombreux exemples d'utilisation.


Oui, mais toujours dans la construction "qc. vaut *à qn.* d'être ....." (une forme passive et applicable seulement à une personne)
Citation: l'emploi fautif [...] de l'infinitif dit passif est sans doute dû à l’influence du tour synonyme _mériter d'être conté_ ou bien _valoir d'être conté_ ....


> − *Valoir à qqn de* + inf._  Quelle aventure heureuse ou grave Me vaut de te voir aujourd'hui?_ (Ponchon, _Muse cabaret_, 1920, p. 163)._Mon épaule fracturée, mon énorme gouttière me valaient de figurer au premier rang des héros_ (Vercel, _Cap. Conan_, 1934, p. 245).
> VALOIR : Définition de VALOIR


donc inutilisable dans le contexte donné.


----------



## dgsavoie

Dans l'exemple, "valoir d'être conté" est bien utilisé dans ce contexte.
Des utilisations connues et trouvée parmi tant d'autres "la vie vaut d'être vécue" ou sur cette page


----------



## Maître Capello

Le tour _valoir de_ dans le sens de _valoir la peine de_ n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais moi-même, mais il existe en effet. Selon le TLFi s.v. _valoir_ :


> [Constr. avec un inf. introd. par _de_] Mériter. _Valoir d'être vu_. _La « solidarité républicaine » suppose que la République vaut d'être défendue par les démocrates des deux classes, de la classe ouvrière et de la classe bourgeoise_ (Jaurès, _Ét. soc._, 1901, p. 26). _Je ne cherche pas à diminuer ma faute à vos yeux... mais, tout de même, ça ne vaut pas d'être (...) traitée comme ça!_ (Guitry, _Veilleur_, 1911, ii, p. 18).


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> J'ai cherché en vain une preuve de l’existence de "valoir de + infinitif". En aurais-tu une à fournir ? Je ne demande qu'à m'instruire.


Merci d'avoir fourni la preuve (de existence de "valoir de + *être*") qui manquait, MC.  
Ce n'est pas pour autant que je   l'emploierai(s).

Pour répondre à annie: "_valoir la peine de" _est infiniment plus courant que "_valoir  de + inf." ._


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

On dit:
Ça vaut *la peine / le coup de *+ infinitif.

Voici ma question :
J'ai posé une question à qqn dont la réponse est tombée bien et m'a beaucoup aidée !

Pourrais-je dire,
-  Ça valait de poser cette question.
ou
- Ça valait vraiment de poser cette question.

En un mot, faudrait-il *absolument* utiliser ‘la peine' ou 'le coup' dans la structure avec '*Ça*' ?
( puisqu'en posant une question, on ne se donne pas la peine )

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est indispensable sinon les deux phrases n'ont pas de sens.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup _Bezoard_.

Pour moi, le problème venait de la définition des mots 'peine' et 'coup':

Valoir la peine:  mériter que l'on fasses *des* *efforts.*
Valoir le coup:  :  Être suffisamment intéressant pour *se donner la peine* de le faire, de l'obtenir.

Du coup, cela donne à penser qu'il faut utiliser 'le coup' ou 'la peine' pour les affaires _difficiles_ qui méritent ou ont mérité d'être réalisées.
Par exemple, 'aller à l'autre bout de la ville pour acheter un livre vraiment utile', ou 'voyager à un pays qui méritent vraimemt ce voyage', etc.

Mais on dirait que les mots 'le coup' et 'la peine' n'ont rien à voir avec 'un vrai effort pénible' ou 'la difficulté de la réalisation de qqch' et sont là comme une partie figée pour compléter l'expression.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gemmenita said:


> Mais on dirait que les mots 'le coup' et 'la peine' n'ont rien à voir avec 'un vrai effort pénible' et sont là comme une partie figée pour compléter l'expression.



Cf. _Larousse_:              


> *Valoir la peine de, que, *
> avoir une certaine importance ; mériter que, être digne de : Cette exposition vaut la peine d'être vue.


----------



## Bezoard

_Valoir la peine de_ et _valoir le coup_ de sont des expressions lexicalisées qui ne gardent qu'une trace infime de leur sens originel.
Si vous souhaitez insister sur l'effort réel, vous pouvez employer une expression non lexicalisée, comme _valoir l'effort_ :
_Admirer le lever du soleil de là-haut *valait bien l'effort de gravir* de bonne heure cette colline._


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, dans les expressions _valoir/se donner la peine de_, je ne pense pas qu'un seul francophone analyse encore _peine_ comme _effort_, _difficulté_ ou _souffrance_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci énormément tout le monde.  Je suis vraiment dépannée.


----------

